# Mup Mups



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Just a few pics of the terrors

This little girl is a sweetheart, you go outside for 1 minute and come back in and its like you have been gone all day. Shes not nice to her brothers or her parents though.













































SHOW US YA CRAZY FACE









Miss Mup is the sptting image or her nana









Thanks for looking!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

can you re add that last pic or photobucket it? cute pups though


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Cute little bunch of pups, Liv!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some pretty colors in that litter!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Reposted nana pic 

Thanks people


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww they're so so so cute. I want them all


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww crazy puppy faces are the BEST! thanks for sharing


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow they are so big already , love miss mups i think she been my fav since tiny , love that black mask.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

awe her nanas cute too shes got that mask just like her.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gorgeous pups! If you were in the states I think I'd have to talk you out of one.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMGosh puppy cuteness! I love the colors and I am sure they are going to turn out great!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Look at those faces, great pics girl, loving tha one with the black mask


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

they look so cute!All these darn puppy pics is definitely giving me puppy fever!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holy moses they are adorable!!!!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

they are too cute!!!!


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Aw man, I love how high they lift their little feet when they walk, the third pic especially.
lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

loooooove this one.. give it to me, now


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Soooooooo cute


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Great pics i love those lil rascals lol my favorite one is missing though LOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

cEElint said:


> loooooove this one.. give it to me, now


OMG seriously!!! i call second dibs LOOOVVVEEEE IT!!!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

LOL. if I could I would  they all have new homes now. I'm never breeding again, the heartache to say goodbye is just too much. It's like giving my children away!


----------

